# flashpacking



## gem8542

Flashpacking is a new term used to refer to a new trend of more affluent backpacking.

Does anybody know the equivalent Greek term for "flashpacking" ???


----------



## Acestor

Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω ούτε για το backpacking.


----------



## gem8542

Backpacing is a form of low-cost, independet, international travel, involving public transport or hitch-hiking, staying in youth hostels or camping, carrying all your belongings in a backpack (rucksack)


----------



## Acestor

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά εννοούσα ότι δεν γνωρίζω καλό καθιερωμένο μονολεκτικό όρο της ελληνικής γλώσσας για το backpacking (ή τους backpackers).


----------



## gem8542

Καταλαβαίνουμε, λοιπόν, και οι 2 μας τους όρους αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τις αντίστοιχες Ελληνικές λέξεις. Και όμως, πρέπει να υπάρχουν. Η γλώσσα μας είναι τόσο πλούσια και ζωντανή που δημιουργεί καινούργιες λέξεις συνεχώς. Μου άρεσε πολύ τότε που έμαθα ότι υπήρχε ελληνική λέξη για το fax των Αγγλων που το λέγαμε και μεις "φαξ", και τελικά έχει αποδοθεί ως "τηλεομοιοτυπία". Ευχαριστώ, πάντως για την επικοινωνία.


----------



## Acestor

Μα βεβαίως θα μπορούσαμε τους λέμε ας πούμε γυλιοπεριηγητές, αλλά δεν τους λέμε.


----------



## gem8542




----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Μα βεβαίως θα μπορούσαμε τους λέμε ας πούμε γυλιοπεριηγητές, αλλά δεν τους λέμε.



ο γυλιός δεν είναι στρατιωτικό σακίδιο ; αυτή τη λέξη την βρήκα στο μυθιστόρημα του Μυριβήλη Η ζωή εν τάφο !


----------



## Acestor

Ναι, ο γυλιός είναι το στρατιωτικό σακίδιο. Αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να επεκτείνουμε τη σημασία του στο τουριστικό σακίδιο, για να φτιάχνουμε και σύνθετες λέξεις. 

(Μικρή διόρθωση: «εν τάφω», δοτική πτώση, «μέσα στον τάφο».)


----------



## Ancolie

Εν τάφω(ι) , βέβαια !


----------

